

[Ask HN]Good book/tutorial on learning C++ - raptrex

So I just started learning programming and have only taken two classes of Java in school.  My next class will be more Java or C++ (not sure which yet since all the Computer Science classes are full so I might not get into either) so I thought I would spend my summer learning something.  Anyone know of a good C++ book or tutorial for noobs?
======
makecheck
It is probably best to think of C++ as an expert language; even if you learn
parts of it well enough, you can easily be burned by what you don't know.
There is really no such thing as a tutorial for C++ when a statement as simple
as "a += b" could have dozens of different meanings in a program.

You are better off honing your skills in some powerful scripting languages
such as Python or Perl, or even by starting with C itself, and perfecting that
before tackling C++.

------
aheilbut
Thinking in C++ by Bruce Eckels is good, and freely available online
<http://www.mindviewinc.com/Books/>

The Stroustroup book is a good reference.

I agree that you should start by learning Python, and then C (read K&R) and
then worry about C++

------
0wned
Learning C++ made me a better programmer overall. I suggest "Accelerated C++".
It is the one book I most enjoyed. It gets you up and running with the STL
quickly. I also like Bjarne Stroustrup reference books. C++ is my favorite
language next to Python. I use them both daily. When you must have fast,
native code, C++ is hard to beat.

------
ScottWhigham
You seem young so let me offer some advice: pick an interesting language that
will either (a) get you an interesting job, or (b) allow you to develop what
is in your brain. C++, Java, C#, Python, Scala, Ruby - it doesn't matter. What
is useless is learning a language that you then cannot use to get employment.

------
amichail
I would recommend learning Python then Scala instead.

